

Ask HN: Possible to take automatic screenshot of webpage at same time each day? - bengalu

Need to get a screen shot of a web page at the same time every day to track some stats for my company. Unfortunately I'm asleep at that point every day. Any way to automate this? Looking for a solution for Mac OS.
======
sidmitra
<http://www.paulhammond.org/webkit2png/>

<https://github.com/coderholic/PyWebShot>

------
veidr
It'd be dead easy with PhantomJS. A script to do it would look something like:

\---

    
    
        p = new WebPage()
    
        p.open "http://example.com/whatever", (status) ->
            console.log "☆　LOAD STATUS: #{status}"
            p.render "/Users/Shared/screenshot.png"
    

\---

If you want to get fancy, you can code your script to render only a subregion
of the page. Phantom can automate pretty much anything you can do yourself
with a browser.

<http://www.phantomjs.org>

------
cl8ton
Not quite a snapshot but diphur.com checks each hour 24/7 for changes and
presents you with what only changed.

------
restofus
Selenium is another option <http://seleniumhq.org/>

------
dre_lesa
if you can't find it and you need it. ...MAKE it! ,or pay some one to make it
and monetize it. anyway the links given should be good.

------
instakill
check out url2png

~~~
topherjaynes
Nice, checked these guys out and looks great. You know they're legit since
they give you some alternatives if their pricing plans isn't to your taste.

<http://url2png.com/alternatives/>

------
JulianMiller520
would love this!

